# A few of my favorites



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I have several fish that I have/breed, and totally enjoy.
Just thought I'd share a few of my favorites............


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

ok, so I have more then 5 favs


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh wow Sue, those are great!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Very nice Sue. What is that last one? Some sort of betta?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Thank you,  
Yes he is, they are Betta Macrastoma, They are mouth 
brooders and the male holds the eggs. This fella is about
5 inches long, but I think most of that is all mouth, LOL
Hers his lady freind...........


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Very Nice Sue!! { cleaning up drool from keyboard....} ;-)


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

those are awesome sue! That's the coolest looking betta ive ever seen! ive never seen one quite like it. And id kill for that zebra pleco...


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Super Cool Pics Sue, l want that zebra plec do you breed them?

- Jonno


----------



## rallyguy44 (Feb 11, 2006)

those are some beautiful fish you have there, I echo the envy over the zebra pleco...that is an incredible looking fish.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome shots, and amazing fish! :-D Love your LFAB


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

Those are some pretty awesome plecs Sue


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Swordtail are nice too!!!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

koi swords, nice they're getting bigger by the day. I also really like the betta


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I absolutely love the betta sue! Isn't it a rare wild type?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

yes they are wild, from Brunei & Malaysia. Mine are from Malaysia because....
""The fish is protected by the Sultan of Brunei, who likes the fish. It's prohibited to be in possession, to try to catch, or to keep the fish in a tank in Brunei. Please remember that they still have corporate punishment in that country, so do NOT try to smuggle the fish out of Brunei. ""

They are also difficult to keep in that they Require painfully pure and very soft water - pH between 3.5 & 5 with a strong current, filtration over active peat. Large tanks are needed because the fish can swim extremely fast, and have been known to kill themselves by swimming against the tank glass. Tanks should be covered extremely well too as Betta macrostoma is an excellent jumper, and is very susceptible to cold air.

But once you get them to live and breed they are awesome to watch, mine will eat from my hand now  .Plus they are $300. a pair


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow Sue, are you breeding them. I'm thinking retirement!!!!! LOL.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Im going it my very best try, Keeping a tank stable at 4.0 isnt real easy, but they seem to be trying their best too.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

wow very cool fish!!


----------



## botany411 (Dec 8, 2005)

ausome fish sue!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

JESUS CHRIST! those koi swords rock, you could win any selective breeding contest with those!

well all the fish rock anyway


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I love those swords sue. Never seen **** like that.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Just awesome shots! That pleco longfin, that has the awesome finnage i have seen!


----------

